# Workaround For When You Can't Access The Website



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Lately I have been getting notices the website is overloaded and cannot be accessed several times a week. If you close your browser and open it back up it should fix the problem from my experience.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

If the server says that it is too busy or overloaded or whatever then no action at the user end is going to change anything, you just have to keep waiting a while and retrying until the server is able to respond. The fact that you restart your browser and get a response is coincidental.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

server busy


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Lately I have been getting notices the website is overloaded and cannot be accessed several times a week. If you close your browser and open it back up it should fix the problem from my experience.


It's been happening more often.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, it's been happening daily, sometimes several times a day. Is it specific to TC, or is the world coming to an end?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It already ended but nobody noticed


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Becca said:


> It already ended but nobody noticed


Well, if we must be profound - and why not? Profundity is fun - my world ended before I was born. It's why I must spend these post-apocalyptic days here, yakking about the lost art of singing the music of dead composers.

As I tried to post this I was told "The server is..."


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Becca said:


> It already ended but nobody noticed





Woodduck said:


> my world ended before I was born.


It's sort of like Götterdämmerung. That's how we still exist.


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

hammeredklavier said:


> It's sort of like Götterdämmerung. That's how we still exist.


This is not Götterdämmerung, but Neodämmerung. The *Matrix *is showing some glitches. It is on the verge of collapse.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

What's really fascinating is that the sister forum MIMF - same server, same hosting service - has no problems.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am having a devil of a time submitting a contest at midnight PST. Why would it be busy now?


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I am having a devil of a time submitting a contest at midnight PST. Why would it be busy now?


Europe is waking up!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I cannot speak for TC but in the past other forums that have had similar messages were because they needed to settle their monetary issues. Until they do that we won't get our forum.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

i access this forum, but hardly anything else.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For those who do not venture outside the Opera forum:



Frederik Magle said:


> Working on fixing this with the hosting company. It WILL be fixed, but so sorry for this downtime


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> For those who do not venture outside the Opera forum:


Thanks for going beyond your normal duties for the group!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

